# Dom Fe vs Aux Fe



## UsurperQueen (Jul 13, 2014)

So I'm currently trying to figure out my type and from reading over the input I got from members of these forums I'm leaning towards that I'm either an INFJ or an ENFJ. So, what's the difference function wise? Especially with Fe. Are they used in different ways in dominant vs auxilary?


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

This might help


----------



## UsurperQueen (Jul 13, 2014)

Straystuff said:


> This might help


That really cleared things up. Thanks!


----------

